
On Deep work: Rules for focused success in distracted world - stringcode
http://www.stringcode.co.uk/on-deep-work/
======
cscheid
Mods, can we instead link directly to Cal Newport's page?
[http://calnewport.com/books/deep-work/](http://calnewport.com/books/deep-
work/)

~~~
infodroid
This request makes no sense. stringCode is not Cal Newport. This is part-
review of Newport's book, and part-blog about it's impact on the reviewer. And
seeing that you're not the original poster, why is it appropriate to change
the link to point to the book's author?

